# Things I should take with me to Sharm?



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi guys,

So the date is set September 1st 2011 which is 10 months and 25 days.

These are things I feel I can't get easily in Sharm and NEED to take with me, any input of things I might want to bring with me?

1. Panini machine, bit heavy but it's great
2. Cuttings from my house plants / seeds for the balcony
3. My extensive collection of crystals and essential aromatherapy oils (tarot cards as well  )
4. Slim fit quality white shirts and trousers, good smart shoes
5. Electric can opener (have not seen them in Egypt)
6. My antique solid copper English tea kettle!

I don't know if there is a requirement to take 1 suit with me as it get's REALLY hot as you know but I look nice in it 

What else besides the usual should I source here in the UK or do you wish you would have brought with you?

Of course I would be taking all my documents etc I am only taking my standard large luggage and buying everything else brand new

Looks like I need to source a multi gym and some weights however from Cairo


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So the date is set September 1st 2011 which is 10 months and 25 days.
> 
> ...



Check that you are allowed to bring cuttings.
You cannot take them to certain countries and you might end up with fine and them being confiscated although I dont ever recall filling in a form stating that I am not bringing in plant material .


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Check that you are allowed to bring cuttings.
> You cannot take them to certain countries and you might end up with fine and them being confiscated although I dont ever recall filling in a form stating that I am not bringing in plant material .


You can only take propagating material within the EU (except solanum species) not Egypt

I know about the invasive vs endemic debate and the aspect of disease however it's a risk I take as I can't get these cultivators elsewhere and they will be inside my apartment

They are from clonal propagated disease free material and very impressive plants









If they get confiscated so be it, I propagate them from a small sterile leaf cutting that has been washed with hydrogen peroxide and they will be inside my pocket 

When I come over and they are established your welcome to have some but if I deliver them I promise NOT to wear the speedos in the photo I asked you to delete


----------



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

Horus said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So the date is set September 1st 2011 which is 10 months and 25 days.
> 
> ...


Hi ya,
There is a large sign for a Gold Gym just outside naama bay in sharm, not sure when its due to open tho!
As for what I miss it,s alittle early for me to tell!
Jo


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

josmiler05 said:


> Hi ya,
> There is a large sign for a Gold Gym just outside naama bay in sharm, not sure when its due to open tho!
> As for what I miss it,s alittle early for me to tell!
> Jo


Yes that will be by the Hard Rock Cafe' however I don't think they will have a dedicated area for women and a creche for children.

I want to have a gym that has a meeting place for Brits and single mums and other mums so they can mingle, network and the kids can interact with each other, and things like fitness challenge etc as I don't think such a place exists, also nutrition reviews etc without getting perved on by Egyptian men

............and no I am not advertising a new gym or recruiting staff anyone can steal that idea from me 

I am just getting EXCITED thinking of different ways I could add value to the resort and my bank book 

KERCHING £££££££££££££


----------

